# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  جمعية المنبر الطبية

## فهرنهايت

*أتمني أن يكون  أطباء المنبر جمعية  تقوم بحل المشاكل الصحية للاعضاء وذويهم عن طريق توفير النصيحة الطبية المناسبة والتي بحكم عملي كطبيب تقدم فائدة جمة لتفادي العديد من الامراض واسهل الطرق لعلاجها... وان تكون وسيلة الاتصال بالاطباء متاحة لاستشارتهم سواء عن الوقاية ..العلاج .. او حتي بعض الوصفات عن طريق الهاتف.... علي العموم مجرد رأي فان رأت الادارة ذلك فأنا مستعد .
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فهرنهايت
					

أتمني أن يكون  أطباء المنبر جمعية  تقوم بحل المشاكل الصحية للاعضاء وذويهم عن طريق توفير النصيحة الطبية المناسبة والتي بحكم عملي كطبيب تقدم فائدة جمة لتفادي العديد من الامراض واسهل الطرق لعلاجها... وان تكون وسيلة الاتصال بالاطباء متاحة لاستشارتهم سواء عن الوقاية ..العلاج .. او حتي بعض الوصفات عن طريق الهاتف.... علي العموم مجرد رأي فان رأت الادارة ذلك فأنا مستعد .



مقترح جميل يا دكتور وياريت يرى النور :1 (9):
*

----------

